# sanding / finishing oil



## endacoz (Jan 27, 2015)

I have been using doctors woodshop walnut sanding / finishing oil and then pens plus and then his doctors woodshop walnut oil microcrystal paste wax. I cleaned my shop this past weekend and for some reason cannot find my doctors woodshop walnut sanding oil / finishing oil.  I sanded with this then after sanding would put this on walnut oil and heated it up on the lathe to "seal the wood" like the Doctor says in his YouTube videos.

ic Rockler has Mahoney's utility finish heat treated filtered walnut oil. Does anyone know if this is the same product? Can I use it under the Pens plus? Can I sand with it?


Any of you sand with this type of oil before putting CA on? Or would the oil mess up the CA?  I like wet sanding my wood for dust sake.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Jan 27, 2015)

Mahoneys should be just fine as a replacement.  

I wouldn't want to use it under ca. 

I personally use the pens plus in tiny amounts between grits with excellent results.  No plain oil.


----------



## Charlie_W (Jan 27, 2015)

That is what happens when you clean your shop.......you can't find stuff!


----------



## low_48 (Jan 27, 2015)

Mahoney's doesn't have a metallic dryers. I've used it on a few bowls and days latter it can still weep a little oil out the pores. I tried it on red oak and I had to blow the oil out of the end grain pores as it actually stayed wet for weeks. I was told to wash it with soap and water to get it to stop weeping the oil. I wouldn't use that as a substitute.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Jan 27, 2015)

low_48 said:


> Mahoney's doesn't have a metallic dryers. I've used it on a few bowls and days latter it can still weep a little oil out the pores. I tried it on red oak and I had to blow the oil out of the end grain pores as it actually stayed wet for weeks. I was told to wash it with soap and water to get it to stop weeping the oil. I wouldn't use that as a substitute.



The doctors walnut oil doesn't have an additive either does it?

That's the way walnut oil is.


----------



## endacoz (Jan 28, 2015)

In addition to the minimal dust from wet sanding I just find if I don't wet sand wood the sandpaper clogs up very fast. I either have to continually wipe it on a sand pad cleaner. Or I have to use five times as much sand paper. Compared to wet sanding.  I have only wetsanded wood with Drs woodshop finishing oil.  

Any non oil or wax liquids that are safe to sand with before a CA finish?

the doctor has you wipe off the blank after the last sandpaper grit and then apply a new application of walnut finishing oil at high speed building up heat I think to supposedly harden or seal it? 

the pictures are hot off the lathe. This is a zebra wood sewing seam ripper sanded to 600 grit using honies finishing oil then with doctors woodshop pens plus (3 costs). I did not yet put on the microcrystalline wax.

Mahoneys oil did not feel or seem to be different than doctors wood shop.

I love the smell of pens plus! Do you Dan?


----------



## endacoz (Jan 28, 2015)

I barely had any left of the doctors woodshop finishing oil anyway, so at least it wasn't a full bottle that has disappeared.  I have just less than a half a bottle of pens + left.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Jan 28, 2015)

I love the smell too. A great product.


----------



## triw51 (Jan 28, 2015)

I had a ground squirrel chewed a hole in my bottle of walnut oil (at least I think it was a ground squirrel we have a lot of them)


----------

